

Show HN: GamePress, develop mobile games on the iPad - VPrime

Hey guys, I would like to show you an iPad app we're working on called GamePress. You can see a video of it in action below: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXxVNifMkgs 
or www.gamepressapp.com
GamePress is an app that allows anyone to easily make games and share them with friends and family with no programming abilities.
With our robust behaviour system you can create a wide range of genres, so theres really no limit to your imagination.<p>Some features include:<p>-Easy to use level editor so you can easily build your worlds and place objects<p>-Behaviour editor which replaces programming. Works like a flowchart of actions and events<p>-Complete physics engine (powered by Box2D)<p>-Particle Editor so you can quickly whip up some awesome particles<p>-Sound Effects creator so you can make some custom sound effects<p>-Thousands of included art assets to get you started on making your games<p>-Ability to import your own graphics, music, or sound effects<p>-Special effects like shaders, and tweening.<p>Our plan is to launch late April 2013.<p>We would love to hear your thoughts, feedback or suggestions.
======
Vomzor
Seems like a nice app. I really dislike the video though. Comes acros as
unprofessional. I dislike: \- The voice (nothing personal, I never like it
when the developers themselves do the audio part of their video) \- The
amateurish mspaint mascot. \- The pacing: Too long, too slow. \- The awfull
keyboard sound & mouse icon.

~~~
VPrime
Thanks for the feedback. All that stuff will be gone :) Instead our next video
will be using that ~30 seconds to showcase more of the product, and show more
types games being made. Hopefully I'll have a new video in a couple weeks
(we're currently in the process of updating/rebuilding the behaviour system).

